# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Quake III Arena + последние моды +всё для игры по интернету и сети

## VAU

*Quake III Arena + последние моды +всё для игры по интернету и сети + почти все карты*

Тип издания: Лицензия 
Язык интерфейса:Only english 
Язык озвучки:Only english 
Разработчик id Software 
Издатель Activision, SEGA 
Дата выпуска 2 декабря 1999 год 
Платформы PC (Microsoft Windows/98/XP/WIN7/ GNU/Linux/BeOS), Apple Macintosh, Sega Dreamcast, PlayStation 2, Amiga 
Движок id Tech 3 
Лицензия GNU GPL (с 19 августа 2005 года) 
Версия 1.32 
MOD - OSP - CPMA - ORIGINAL
Жанр Шутер от первого лица 
Режимы игры Одиночная игра, многопользовательская игра 
Возрастные 
рейтинги ESRB: Mature (M) 
Системные требования: Pentium 266 - 64 Мб - OpenGL 
Рекомендуемые требования:Pentium III 450 -128 Мб - OpenGL 
Управление Клавиатура Мышь 

[CUT="INFO"]работает почти на всех буржуйских серверах (кроме punkbuster) 
играть по инету просто пишем в консоле (кнопка "~") 
\connect q3.playground.ru потом жмём enter 
или ТУТ  
"\connect q32.kerch.net:27961" (лучшие серваки для пользователей скайнета да наверно и в украине) можно комфортно поиграть правда народ там жосткий (задроты одним словом) 
"\connect q32.kerch.net:27962" 
"\connect q32.kerch.net:27963" 

есть БОТЫ + очень крутые боты в моде CPMA макс skill 100 

Режимы игры 
Одиночная игра — как таковая не представляет из себя полноценного синглплеера. Цель одиночной игры состоит в прохождении кругов (англ. tier — звено, уровень) сражаясь с ботами. В каждом круге по 4 карты, всего 7 кругов, включая финальную карту. По прохождению круга, разблокируется новый. Также, игрок получает «медали» за точные попадания, два фрага подряд и т. п. Также в одиночной игре присутствует эмуляция мультиплеера для игры с ботами не по сети (Skirmish, «стычка»). Можно добавить до 11-ти ботов; все режимы игры как в мультиплеере. 

Мультиплеер — имеет 4 режима игры; 

Deathmatch - режим "каждый сам за себя"; 
Team Deathmatch - командный режим; 
Tournament — турнир 1vs1. Игроки сражаются парами по очереди по принципу «победивший со следующим»; 
Capture The Flag (CTF) — захват флага. Цель — захватить вражеский флаг и принести на свою «базу». 
При наличии различных модов возможны и другие режимы игры. 


*В АРХИВЕ Папка с игрой установки не требуется Portable распаковать архив и Запустить Quake3.exe 
Играть...* 

Возможно играть через LAN или Интернет. Для противостояния читерству используется программа PunkBuster. 

*Оружие в Quake III Arena*

Перчатка (Gauntlet) 
Массивная шиповатая перчатка с циркулярной пилой, надеваемая на руку. Дается при рождении. Используется при абсолютном отсутствии боеприпасов. Наносит довольно-таки сильный урон — возможно убить противника за два удара. Может успешно применяться для различных тактических ходов. При убийстве противника перчаткой дается награда Gauntlet Humiliation. 
Урон - 50 HP 
Скорость перезарядки - 0.05 секунды. 
Теоретически перчатка - самое мощное оружие в игре, способное выбить 1000 HP в секунду. Перчатка может убить соперника мгновенно, но при ударе соперник отскакивает на определенное расстояние. Если соперник прижат к стене, отскакивает нападающий. 

Пулемет (Machinegun) 
Также даётся при рождении. Довольно слабый многоствольный пулемет, используется обычно в случае отсутствия какого-либо более сильного аналога. Пулемет - слабое оружие в неумелых руках. Низкий разброс дает возможность использовать его на дальних расстояниях. 
Пулемет имеет ряд преимуществ по сравнению с используемыми видами оружия: 
В отличие от шафта, он не издает звука, когда не стреляет. Он не ограничен в пространстве 
В отличие от плазмагана - пули моментально попадают в цель. 
В отличие от рельсы, имеет быструю скорость перезарядки и не "гудит". 
Что делает его иногда единственным возможным оружием, чтобы добить отлетевшего от рельсы врага. Часто используется в компановке рельса - пулемет. 
Для того, чтобы убить только что отреспавневшегося противника, нужно 3-4 раза попасть из пулемета и 1 раз из рельсы. 
Сильные стороны 
+ моментальная скорость снаряда 
+ разброс отсутствует (практически) 
+ быстрая перезарядка 
Слабые стороны 
- Низкий урон. 
Урон - 7 HP 
Скорость перезарядки - 0.1 сек. 
максимальный урон в секунду - 70 

Дробовик (Shotgun) 
Двуствольное ружье. Одно из самых грозных оружий для ближнего и ближне-среднего боя. В ближнем бою, при выстреле в туловище, может убить за один выстрел. Кучность невысока, для дальних дистанций пригоден мало. Вообще дробовик используется очень редко, чаще всего - в командных играх при отсутствии другого оружия. Иногда, ввиду высокого разброса, дробовиком добивают противника, если у него осталось 10-20 HP. Забавный факт - из двух стволов вылетает всего 11 дробинок, суммарный урон 110 единиц жизни. 
Сильные стороны 
+ высокий урон 
+ моментальное распространение снарядов 
Слабые стороны 
- высокий разброс 
- долгая перезарядка 

Урон - 10 (за одну дробинку) или 110 при попадании всех дробин 
скорость перезарядки - 1 сек. 
разброс высокий 
максимальный урон в секунду - 110 

Гранатомет (Grenade Launcher) 
Пушка, выстреливающая гранаты по дуговой траектории. Взрываются через три секунды после выстрела, или при соприкосновении с целью. Оружие тактического плана, встречается во всех версиях Quake. Может применяться для перекидывания препятствий и закидывания местности, где может находиться предполагаемый противник, для лобовых атак и grenade Jump. Следует учесть, что надо быть осторожнее — можно легко подорваться на собственной гранате. 
Сильные стороны 
+ высокий урон 
+ splash damage 
+ может использоваться как тактическое оружие (рокетджампы, "закрытие ходов", стрельба на опережение и тд.) 
Слабые стороны 
- низкая скорость полета снарядаУрон - 100 HP (при попадании "в тело") 
- трудно использовать (оружие не для криворучек) 
Скорость перезарядки 0.8 секунд 
Максимальный урон в секунду - 200 HP 

Ракетница (Rocket Launcher) 
Классический ракетомет. Скорость ракеты изменена в лучшую сторону по сравнению с Quake2. Применяется в основном на ближних и средних дистанциях или "на опережение" стрелляют в те места, откуда может появиться противник. Имеется неплохой радиус повреждения: вплотную пара выстрелов может убить незадачливого хозяина. Используется для известного трюка «Rocket jump», когда игрок производит выстрел себе под ноги, при этом нажимая «прыжок» — получается очень высокий прыжок. 
Сильные стороны 
+ высокий урон 
+ splash damage 
+ может использоваться как тактическое оружие (рокетджампы, "закрытие ходов", стрельба на опережение и тд.) 
Слабые стороны 
- низкая скорость полета снаряда 
Урон - 100 HP (при попадании в тело) 
Скорость перезарядки - 0.8 сек. 
Максимальный урон в секунду - 200 HP 

Молния\Шафт (Lightning Gun) 
Похожее устройство было в Quake 1. Тогда это было самое мощное оружие. В Quake III оно немного слабее, но все же очень полезно. Выпускает разряд электричества (непрерывную молнию). Оптимально для средних и близких дистанций, идеально для добивания противника в воздухе. 

Плюсы: 
+ очень быстрая перезарядка 
+ моментальная скорость полета снаряда 
Минусы: 

- оружие издает характерный звук, по которому можно определить, где находится его хозяин.- радиус действия ограничен средней дистанцией. На дальних дистанциях оружие "не достает" до противника 

Урон - 7 HP 
скорость перезарядки - 0.05 сек 
урон в секунду - 140 

Рейлган\Рельса (Railgun) 
Можно смело назвать снайперским оружием. Дальние расстояния — его стихия. Перезарядка довольно долгая, от этого ещё одно неудобство его использования в ближнем бою. Наносит сильное повреждение. В настройках игрока можно выбрать цвет шлейфа выстрела рейлгана. Награда Impressive дается за 2 попадания подряд их этого оружия. 
Сильные стороны 
+ разброс отсутствует 
+ моментально попадает в цель независимо от расстояния 
+ высокий урон одним выстрелом 
Слабые стороны 
- длительная перезарядка 
- оружие издает звук, похожий на гул. По нему можно определить, что недалеко хозяин. 
Урон - 100 HP 
скорость перезарядки 1.5 сек. 
максимальный урон в секунду - 100 HP 

Плазмаган (Plasmagun) 
Плазменная пушка, стреляет сгустками плазмы с довольно высокой скоростью. Оптимальный выбор для средних дистанций, для обстрела группы противника, как более мощный аналог пулемёту. Если не считать BFG и перчатку, плазма - самое мощное оружие в игре 
Сильные стороны 
+быстрая скорость снаряда 
+быстрая перезарядка 
+высокий урон за единицу времени 
+ тактическое оружие 
+ splash урон (очень маленький) 
Слабые стороны 
- очень трудно пользоваться (оружие не для криворучек) 
Урон - 20 ед. 
Скорость перезарядки - 0.1 сек 
Максимальный урон в секунду - 200 (у рокета и гранаты урон 200 взят с поправкой, что отсчет времени начинается с момента первого выстрела, т.е. за 1 сек будут совершены 2 выстрела.) 

BFG-10K\БФГ 
Самое мощное оружие. BFG так же присутствует в играх Doom, Quake 2, но, в отличие от этих игр, обладает высокой скорострельностью. Выстреливает массивные (радиоактивные) плазменные сгустки. Легко уничтожает группы врагов. Скорость полета плазмы — чуть меньше, чем у Плазмагана, вполне возможно использование на любых дистанциях (немного неудобно на дальних). Как правило, это оружие «спрятано» на карте у ловушек и в труднодоступных местах.[/CUT]


 http://turbo.to/onl7lc8ygsn8.html

----------

